# Luscious Ladder Lace



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I knit this long scarf/wrap with cashmere/mink fingering weight yarn on size US#8 needles. "Ladder Lace" is one of my favorite things to knit...it is an easy pattern that produces a reversible, simple lace. ( Knitting continental, I can grind this out by the yard !) Ladder Lace: Use a multiple of four sts, plus two.
(Knit 2, YO, Purl 2tog)> across, end Knit 2........EVERY ROW.
The "crystal" beads are actually inexpensive plastic, but catch the light and add just enough weight on the ends to create drama and drape. They were 
sewn and threaded on afterwards. This scarf can be wound and draped many ways as a luscious accessory!


----------



## Grandma70 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have been looking for a simple lace pattern to knit a wrap. This will work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gramadolly (Apr 26, 2012)

Beautiful scarf I like the beads. Tried knitting but it didn't work for me. I like the color too.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful scarf.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely scarf...your ladder lace stitch is easy to follow. I have been looking for simple patterns to show my friends who are beginners. This looks like a great one for them. Your work, as always, is perfect..and I love the color you used.
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful scarf! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

This is so pretty, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

You need to get your creations collected and publish a book! I'd buy one!  :thumbup:

I'm currently altering a pattern...wish I'd just follow directions. :-( 
One change causes others.  Sigh


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Love it! How long did you make it? And how wide?


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

Lovely scarf. How many stitches did you cast on for your scarf?


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

I absolutely love the look of this scarf. Thanks for posting and sharing the pattern.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Karen Liebengood said:


> Love it! How long did you make it? And how wide?


I used 42 sts. (mult of 4+2) It is 9"x 82" before fringe.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great look and color.... and such a nice easy pattern to remember. I have enough leftover from GD's scarf to do another and this would be a good one... Love the beads...


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you sockit2me for the information about how many stitches for the scarf and also for the measurements.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for the measurements!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

That is such a pretty stitch. Simple but interesting stitches really show off the beauty of a great yarn. Thanks for all the information. I think I have a special skein just waiting to become a scarf using this pattern!

You SHOULD write a book! You can dedicate a chapter to me... Choosing the right yarn for every project. That is my biggest challenge and something YOU seem to be able to do in your sleep!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> That is such a pretty stitch. Simple but interesting stitches really show off the beauty of a great yarn. Thanks for all the information. I think I have a special skein just waiting to become a scarf using this pattern!
> 
> You SHOULD write a book! You can dedicate a chapter to me... Choosing the right yarn for every project. That is my biggest challenge and something YOU seem to be able to do in your sleep!


How about I call the book "Knitting for Blondes" and dedicate the whole thing to you !!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

IF you had another lifetime to live, it still wouldn't be enough time to do all the 'splaining THAT would involve.

Plus, there is a book already published titled Knitting for Dummies, which is essentially the same thing. ;-) ;-)


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a stunning scarf!! Cashmere and mink!! WOW, I'll bet that was fabulous to work with!!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> IF you had another lifetime to live, it still wouldn't be enough time to do all the 'splaining THAT would involve.
> 
> Plus, there is a book already published titled Knitting for Dummies, which is essentially the same thing. ;-) ;-)


Gotta love a self-depricating smarty pants blondie..(you don't fool me one bit!)


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

LadyBecket said:


> What a stunning scarf!! Cashmere and mink!! WOW, I'll bet that was fabulous to work with!!


This is one of my all-time favorite yarns to knit. It feels like "buddah" !


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> IF you had another lifetime to live, it still wouldn't be enough time to do all the 'splaining THAT would involve.
> 
> Plus, there is a book already published titled Knitting for Dummies, which is essentially the same thing. ;-) ;-)


I'm glad you said this for me, Amy. I was about to say the same thing.  
Elegant scarf, Eric. I really love the way you have it styled in the last photo.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

what an amazing pattern, thanks!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So beautiful


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Really attractive with the sharp color contrast. The beads add a lot of interest.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty lace,beautiful work and color. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is simple yet beautiful. Love the color.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovely lacy scarf, love the colour and the added beads. Thank you for showing and sharing the pattern.


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

I especially like the detail of adding beads. It really finished this project beautifully


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

It is just beautiful Eric and such a lovely feminine colour.
Your work is lovely.


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## woollyhat (Nov 24, 2012)

thank you for the pattern, the yarn looks so lovely and soft, and I love the colour. how much yardage or weight did you use, Hope I can find yarn like that here.
you have knitted it up beautifully I am sure many of us here will be making this x


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful scarf


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.I was looking for something special for a birthday gift and this fits the bill best wishes


----------



## Gram arena (Apr 2, 2013)

How many yds/skeins?


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, it is so pretty for such a simple pattern. Thanks for sharing and I also like the beading.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Sometimes simple is the most elegant. What a beautiful scarf.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Great pattern and thank you for including all of the pertinent details...I'm going to start this today!


----------



## jjdundas (Jul 24, 2013)

This is a beautiful shaft. You have kitted it well. I must give it a go.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful and very well done! Love the ladder lace stitch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## jjdundas (Jul 24, 2013)

Can I have the pattern please


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

So good to see you back Dreamweaver. I have missed you.BPJ


----------



## chrisboldo (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh this is beautiful and that stiich is easy also. Thanks for sharing. I can knit but crocheting is a whole nother thing, just not for me....

Chrisboldo


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! A great look and maybe it can be done while watching tv?! No, bad idea,lol.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Lovely scarf. It would be a great item to practice continental knitting. Thank you for the instructions. My favorite color.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

That's beautiful! Also, thanks so much for the pattern information. I've been looking for a book that gives a pattern the way you just did. All I've found are books with graphs, which are difficult for me to understand (I'm a pretty new knitter). Thanks again.
Marianne :~)


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing the pattern for such a versatile scarf. You are always so generous.


----------



## BabyGothKnitter (Jun 18, 2013)

This is lovely ! :thumbup: 

I made one similar for a friend one christmas in a slinky black yarn, mine was every row: K1 (yfw K2tog)to end


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

love the scarf (and the easy pattern)


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Love the color, the stitch and the beads. Well done.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lovely. Thx for giving pattern.


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Love this scarf--love the color and the simple design!!!


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Love this scarf--love the color and the simple design!!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Lovely scarf! Any idea how many yards you used?


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Simple and pretty...the way I like it. Thank you.


----------



## Jacky (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for the easy pattern - 50% of my knitting is for Hospice shawls and the other 50% is hat/scarf sets for area youngsters - and unfortunately as I age, my attention span shortens so prior to my beginning a shawl, I seek out at least 4 or 5 patterns all of which can be used in the one scarf - therefore, I am always looking, especially for easy lacey patterns to use - this all helps alleviate some of that boredom - please don't misunderstand - my boredom is not with my doing the shawls but with the fact I am fortunate in being able to turn them out pretty quickly so I am ALWAYS looking for new patterns - sorry for the rambling but again thanks for sharing what appears to be a very lovely, easy design - jacky


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!! Love the color. The beads are a must. And love the ways you can wear it, especially the second picture.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

You have hit on a winner. Love the simplicity. Will have to make a couple - also good for my daughter who is a beginning knitter and loves simple patterns. Thanks! Oh, by the way, love the color of the scarf and the beads - nice touch.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

You have hit on a winner. Love the simplicity. Will have to make a couple - also good for my daughter who is a beginning knitter and loves simple patterns. Thanks! Oh, by the way, love the color of the scarf and the beads - nice touch.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

Lovely colour.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Love the color and ease of the pattern. Just what I need to make something special for breast cancer survivors. Now to find a fingering yarn I can afford......


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

EqLady said:


> Lovely scarf! Any idea how many yards you used?


This was all made from one ball, which was about 400 yards.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Truly beautiful!!


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

I especially like the third picture...a new way to wear your beautiful scarf. Guess it's time to get my needles clicking!

Thanks.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great looking scarf and an easy pattern to remember.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Grandma70 said:


> I have been looking for a simple lace pattern to knit a wrap. This will work. Thanks for sharing.


The same for me! Thank you SO much for sharing;-)!


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I knit this long scarf/wrap with cashmere/mink fingering weight yarn on size US#8 needles. "Ladder Lace" is one of my favorite things to knit...it is an easy pattern that produces a reversible, simple lace. ( Knitting continental, I can grind this out by the yard !) Ladder Lace: Use a multiple of four sts, plus two.
> (Knit 2, YO, Purl 2tog)> across, end Knit 2........EVERY ROW.
> The "crystal" beads are actually inexpensive plastic, but catch the light and add just enough weight on the ends to create drama and drape. They were
> sewn and threaded on afterwards. This scarf can be wound and draped many ways as a luscious accessory!


This is so funny! I started a scarf/wrap like this for a wedding but was unable to finish in time. I decided that I will finish it just to have it on hand for the next event I have to go to, but I also have some iridescent beads that would look just lovely dangling on the ends of it. Thanks for your post! You gave me a great idea!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

This is very elegant. Good job! I love the beads!


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Love the scarf. Haven't ventured into beads. How did you sew them on? Seems to be threaded onto fringe that is added after scarf is done. Do you tie a knot at the end so they don't fall off?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

As one of your biggest fans, I can truthfully say, I save all of your advice and pics. This scarf is just beautiful. I love the color and added touch of beads and as always, you work is just perfection at it's best. I love the way you displayed it in the last picture. Congrats, Eric. If you do write that book, I will be first in line!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

bp42168 said:


> Love the scarf. Haven't ventured into beads. How did you sew them on? Seems to be threaded onto fringe that is added after scarf is done. Do you tie a knot at the end so they don't fall off?


The beads are sewn onto the ends of the scarf with one long strand of the yarn. Making tiny back sts along the edge, each fringe is three beads, then an end bead, you then go back through the three beads, make some back sts along edge and onto the next fringe.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

It looks lovely.


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

BabyGothKnitter said:


> This is lovely ! :thumbup:
> 
> I made one similar for a friend one christmas in a slinky black yarn, mine was every row: K1 (yfw K2tog)to end


This pattern sounds good also. How many sts. did youi cast on and how long did you make it and how many balls of wool. Also that first K1 is the last stitch of the row a K1? Thanks..


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> I knit this long scarf/wrap with cashmere/mink fingering weight yarn on size US#8 needles. "Ladder Lace" is one of my favorite things to knit...it is an easy pattern that produces a reversible, simple lace. ( Knitting continental, I can grind this out by the yard !) Ladder Lace: Use a multiple of four sts, plus two.
> (Knit 2, YO, Purl 2tog)> across, end Knit 2........EVERY ROW.
> The "crystal" beads are actually inexpensive plastic, but catch the light and add just enough weight on the ends to create drama and drape. They were
> sewn and threaded on afterwards. This scarf can be wound and draped many ways as a luscious accessory!


LOVE IT and the colour is beautiful. You are so creative. I went to Michaels the other day to buy some crystal beads and here in Canada we do not have them at Michaels. I guess they would really have to be light weight to not pull the yarn down being such a lightweight yarn. Going to Alaska soon so will look around there for some beads. You are also very creative using different ways to wear the scarf, wish you lived next door.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Marly said:


> LOVE IT and the colour is beautiful. You are so creative. I went to Michaels the other day to buy some crystal beads and here in Canada we do not have them at Michaels. I guess they would really have to be light weight to not pull the yarn down being such a lightweight yarn. Going to Alaska soon so will look around there for some beads. You are also very creative using different ways to wear the scarf, wish you lived next door.


That is strange...these beads came from Michael's in NJ. There were many kinds of inexpensive beads to choose from. Are we more beady/needy here in the U.S. ????!!!!


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the instructions with the beads. Will have to try once I finish a sweater I'm trying to copy from a store bought one my neighbor has that I've admired. Doing ok so far but had to frog the sleeve 4 times, too tight, too loose, still too loose and now I think just right. Second sleeve should be a piece of cake.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

My recipe box is getting filled with cards with scarf patterns! I see so many I want to do. I really shouldn't look at all the wonderful items displayed here on KP...


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice !! thanks for sharing


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful scarf love it the colour is gorgeous. Classy with the beads.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Love this and the color...beautiful


----------



## KerryJames (Jan 23, 2013)

This is beautiful can't wait to try this Thank you so much xx


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for more inspiration!
I think I'm going to double the width and make a shawl/wrap.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Drewbie (Sep 30, 2012)

I would love to make this for my DD. Might I ask what cashmere/mink yarn you used. She is a special young woman. I also keep all your posts. Such wonderful information


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Now THAT is gorgeous! You make the most incredible things!


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> That is strange...these beads came from Michael's in NJ. There were many kinds of inexpensive beads to choose from. Are we more beady/needy here in the U.S. ????!!!!


Yes you are. The U.S. has a much better selection than in Canada not only Michaels but other stores also. I go to the U.S. a couple times a year and load up on things, inlcuding groceries, your poultry is about 1/2 the price as it is here.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Drewbie said:


> I would love to make this for my DD. Might I ask what cashmere/mink yarn you used. She is a special young woman. I also keep all your posts. Such wonderful information


Here is the link to the ebay item. I have been VERY happy with this company from Shanghai. There prices are great and shipping is free and fast.

6*50g Skeins Luxury Cashmere Mink Knitting Yarn Lot;Lace;300g; green

Browse through their many wonderful items...you will be very tempted !!


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice scarf!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

What a lovely, luscious looking scarf! The beads add the finishing touch and the color is out of this world. No, I'm not trying to be your new best friend. After all, who could compete with Amy and her 200 watt smile. Plus, although I am not the sharpest pencil in the box, I'm also not blonde. Just kidding, but I enjoy the joking that goes on between the two of you. Keep sharing your wonderful projects as it is inspiring and interesting. Eric, you rock my world. Oh, yes, and so does Amy!  ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Your scarf is so pretty. The beads add a nice touch!


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this lovely simple scarf. I'm going to make one.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> IF you had another lifetime to live, it still wouldn't be enough time to do all the 'splaining THAT would involve.
> 
> Plus, there is a book already published titled Knitting for Dummies, which is essentially the same thing. ;-) ;-)


Amy, the banter between you and Eric keeps things lively around her. thanks for the entertainment.    
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Eric, I am making scarves for several people on my Christmas list. This is being added to the list right now. Thank you again for sharing so unselfishly. You are greatly appreciated by me and I know a lot of others here on KP.


----------



## Toby (Aug 8, 2011)

I found this pattern a short time ago and thought it looked kind of neat. Your scarf reinforces that! Since my attention span is short and my knitting is slow, I've started 2 scarves in this pattern as a break from the other projects I'm working on. One scarf is being done in a mohair/wool lace weight yarn and the other is a merino/cashmere/silk blend in a DK weight (both leftover yarn from other projects). It's surprising what a difference the yarn weight makes in the appearance of the two. Very quick knit and lots of fun.

Oh, wherever it was I saw the pattern online, it was done as a keyhole scarf which was kind of pretty.

Didn't see the link for the mink/cashmere yarn. Was it from Suntek? I've made a shawl from their yarn and it is absolutely the best - light as gossamer but very warm. Unfortunately their price per skein has almost doubled since I bought my yarn, but still it's probably a good buy.


----------



## michelleanne (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing.
This is by far the best "quick" lace pattern scarf I have seen.
Will definately be making this up.
Cheers
Michelle


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Yarn seller on ebay is: suppliescraft 
or use category...cashmere/mink knitting yarn


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

very nice. great pop of color, looks soft and warm but feather light!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful! rlmayknit


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

&#128522;Love love love this scarf! What's not to love? Beautiful colour and beads beads beads!! Lol you have all my favourite ingredients for a scarf &#128079;


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

I love it Yasmina B


----------



## Toby (Aug 8, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Yarn seller on ebay is: suppliescraft
> or use category...cashmere/mink knitting yarn


Thanks = the Pino yarn looks very much like what I got from Suntek and is, I think, about the same price as the Suntek. Lovely yarn to work with, isn't it?

By the way, I love your idea of beads on the fringe - it polishes it off and adds a little weight to the scarf.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thank you! Just gorgeous! 
And something I can knit up quickly for DIL's mom - she _adores scarves.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Toby said:


> Thanks = the Pino yarn looks very much like what I got from Suntek and is, I think, about the same price as the Suntek.


Here's a new link for the Suntek yarm:
http://www.suntekstore.com/search.php?encode=YTo1OntzOjI6ImlkIjtzOjE6IjAiO3M6OToibWluX3ByaWNlIjtzOjE6IjYiO3M6OToibWF4X3ByaWNlIjtzOjI6IjExIjtzOjg6ImtleXdvcmRzIjtzOjg6ImNhc2htZXJlIjtzOjE4OiJzZWFyY2hfZW5jb2RlX3RpbWUiO2k6MTM3NTgyNTI3MTt9


----------



## taty's oma (Aug 7, 2013)

thanks Eric for inspiration 

have it on my needles and am stoked


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

great! Love the color!


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## zin76 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice easy pattern. I love all your postings. You are so creative. I learned a lot from you.
Thank you,
G


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I knit this long scarf/wrap with cashmere/mink fingering weight yarn on size US#8 needles. "Ladder Lace" is one of my favorite things to knit...it is an easy pattern that produces a reversible, simple lace. ( Knitting continental, I can grind this out by the yard !) Ladder Lace: Use a multiple of four sts, plus two.
> (Knit 2, YO, Purl 2tog)> across, end Knit 2........EVERY ROW.


Do you find it easier to p2tog then k2tog? I've noticed in a couple of your recent patterns you p rather than k. I recently finished a similar pattern that was k2tog so I'm curious.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

mirl56 said:


> Do you find it easier to p2tog then k2tog? I've noticed in a couple of your recent patterns you p rather than k. I recently finished a similar pattern that was k2tog so I'm curious.


I guess that I do find P2 tog easier ! I knit continental method, so maybe this maneuver is no problem. (??!!)


----------



## jjdundas (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Sockit2me,
Was this just the link you use to the supplier or is the actual wool you used for you luscious ladder lace scarf. I notice many yarns there. And did you use the 6 balls or just bought the lot of 6. If not how many balls does it take. Thanks.
Joan


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

jjdundas said:


> Hi Sockit2me,
> Was this just the link you use to the supplier or is the actual wool you used for you luscious ladder lace scarf. I notice many yarns there. And did you use the 6 balls or just bought the lot of 6. If not how many balls does it take. Thanks.
> Joan


I was wondering the same. I will look forward to Eric's answer.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I am currently finishing this scarf and I am ready to attach the beeds. Any suggestions on the best way to add the beads?


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> I was wondering the same. I will look forward to Eric's answer.


DITTO


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

jjdundas said:


> Hi Sockit2me,
> Was this just the link you use to the supplier or is the actual wool you used for you luscious ladder lace scarf. I notice many yarns there. And did you use the 6 balls or just bought the lot of 6. If not how many balls does it take. Thanks.
> Joan


This is just a link to the supplier. I bought 6 balls of 95%cash/5%mink for a total of $43. Free Shipping. Each ball is 420 yards of fingering weight and the scarf took only one ball. Bargain Luxury !!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I just got a BEAUTIFUL silk in a turquoise and purple with a tiny thread of silver woven in that would be perfect for this pattern! I even have some beads that wold work quite well. Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> IF you had another lifetime to live, it still wouldn't be enough time to do all the 'splaining THAT would involve.
> 
> Plus, there is a book already published titled Knitting for Dummies, which is essentially the same thing. ;-) ;-)


THIS is why I swear we must be related  I am a blond, far from dumb, but sometimes, the blondness absolutely overtakes me.......


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for another lovely pattern.....it does seem the most lovely and most memorable items are the least complicated....the yarn sounds fabulous and the color is stunning.....I know some people who are getting these for Christmas!!!
julie


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

pretty


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I started this tonight but I also knit continental and find it much easier to k2 tog than p2 tog, so that's why I'm doing it that way, I can't see much difference.


----------



## MarciaM (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you! This looks like something that WOULD look really nice in the yarn I bought! I have about 2000 yards of this yarn, so I can make a lot of these!


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Love the beads.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm having trouble putting on the beads, how do you do it exactly?


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I would also like to know how to add the beads.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I have a length of plastic jewelry thread. I insert it into the bead then double it back into the bead leaving a loop. I then put my yarn through the loop and pull the plastic thread through which pulls the yarn with it. I came up with the idea when I couldn't get my darning needle through the bead. If you can't visualize it I can take a picture, let me know.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

So you are using the jewelry thread to thread the beads on the yarn. How are you attaching the yarn to the scarf?.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I thread the yarn in one stitch and out another then tie in double knot leaving about 3 inches to thread the bead on and tie another knot then cut off remainder. It depends on how long you want your beads to dangle. You can even add more than one bead to each strand of yarn. Then skip a stitch and do it again.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks! I think I have the idea.


----------



## komiik (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you sooooo much!!! It is beautiful and want to make it for my friends for Christmas. I love it!!! :lol:


----------



## komiik (Apr 13, 2011)

You really have hit the nail on the head with this one, we all love it.
Is the yarn, the soft luxury 95 per cent mink/ cashmere knitting yarn?


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

komiik said:


> You really have hit the nail on the head with this one, we all love it.
> Is the yarn, the soft luxury 95 per cent mink/ cashmere knitting yarn?


Yes, the yarn is 95 % cashmere, 5 % mink....soft and lovely!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

You do amazing work.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

Grandma70 said:


> I have been looking for a simple lace pattern to knit a wrap. This will work. Thanks for sharing.


me too. it's lovely. i have some fine silk wool i will use to knit this.


----------



## komiik (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you so much!!!! I also knit continental......what a blessing? So much faster than the English way. Thanks again, Judy


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very pretty and delicate looking.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

So pretty, and I love the beaded fringe!


----------



## Shelby75 (Nov 6, 2012)

Keep trying I had trouble with my YOs but I finally got it so easy I'm working on one now.shelby 75


----------

